# Waxy Maize



## Back2gym (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have to get back into the gym and lose the lbs... got fat.... I never used WaxyMaize. Would this be a good supplement to take when Im trying to lose the fat? because Im trying to stay away from alot of carbs.

If it is a good idea for me to take it.. is there a dosage per lb of bodyweight? Can I take it with creatine? 

Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

i use it every so often.  its a good carb source and cheap.  smartpowders.com sells it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2011)

Waxy destroys my guts. I usually have diarrhea within 20-30 minutes of using it. I actually gave 3 pounds away because of this. I've been using dextrose post workout or potato starch.

Just my experience.


----------



## Marat (Mar 15, 2011)

Back2gym said:


> Would this be a good supplement to take when Im trying to lose the fat?



What properties of waxy maize would make it a good fatloss-related supplement?


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 16, 2011)

Marat said:


> What properties of waxy maize would make it a good fatloss-related supplement?



I guess not too much, besides recovery time...better workouts.. dunno...


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

OP whats ur body type? Ecto, meso , endo?

Typically it seems endos wont do as well with it. For me personally, an endo, i dont like to use waxy while cutting and follow dieting principles to control my insulin. Fat burning is more efficient when insulin levels are low.


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 16, 2011)

Body type? was a Mesomorph but now a Endomorph 

I cut down before(65lbs) .. never really ate too many carbs. besides vegetables and salads. it was mainly protein. but in the last five years, found all that 65lbs again, due to poor diet obviously.. I was gonna try something alil different this go'round, but wasnt sure about this whole waxymaize carb thing.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahh i see...

Just set yourself up with a diet that can be turned into a lifestyle. Consume good carbs in breakfast and pre/post workout, good amount of protein and healthy fats in your diet. Lose it slowly then when ur happy with ur leanness start to add cals in to gain muscle.

In the long run youll be happier this way and it will be easier to maintain; you will avoid the yo yo effects of dieting.


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 16, 2011)

i've read alot of stuff that says it's crap. just another highly touted product by the supp cos. to get rich.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i've read alot of stuff that says it's crap. just another highly touted product by the supp cos. to get rich.



Same here..Some people like it tho.

Me personally I just go home and have something like whey+oats Postworkout..seems to do the job and is much cheaper


----------



## Marat (Mar 16, 2011)

Back2gym said:


> I guess not too much, besides recovery time...better workouts.. dunno...



Waxy maize is carbohydrate. It won't increase your recovery time or improve your workout any more than a grain of rice will.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i've read alot of stuff that says it's crap. just another highly touted product by the supp cos. to get rich.



i guess we should clarify what he is looking for.  is it a fast digesting carb, that'll spike insulin? or a slower digesting carb, that wont.  wms is the latter and thats why i use it(if you spike insulin, typically it means your body is storing more.. in the form of fat).  i typically take it with a protein shake as a meal.

also its very cheap in comparison to other carb sources.


----------



## Back2gym (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## damage (Mar 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i guess we should clarify what he is looking for.  is it a fast digesting carb, that'll spike insulin? or a slower digesting carb, that wont.  wms is the latter and thats why i use it(if you spike insulin, typically it means your body is storing more.. in the form of fat).  i typically take it with a protein shake as a meal.
> 
> also its very cheap in comparison to other carb sources.



Not cheaper than white bread and its just as bad for you. Has been proven to have no advantages. Want a spike? have a banana.

The research done, was with Vitargo not WMS.......Bodybuilders should be looking to thin their supplements and keep only the most effective. WMS is a waste of money. Get some Oats instead.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

damage said:


> Not cheaper than white bread and its just as bad for you. Has been proven to have no advantages. Want a spike? have a banana.
> 
> The research done, was with Vitargo not WMS.......Bodybuilders should be looking to thin their supplements and keep only the most effective. WMS is a waste of money. Get some Oats instead.



LOL.. you need to brush op on some things.  wms is lower than maltodextrine on the gi scale. lets look at just one study:

Ingestion of a high-molecular-weight hydrothermall... [Nutrition. 2010] - PubMed result



> Ingestion of a high-molecular-weight hydrothermally modified waxy maize starch alters metabolic responses to prolonged exercise in trained cyclists.
> Roberts MD, Lockwood C, Dalbo VJ, Volek J, Kerksick CM.
> 
> Department of Health & Exercise Science, University of Oklahoma, Norman, Oklahoma, USA.
> ...



wms is a lower gi carb Consumption of the slow-digesting waxy maize starc... [Nutr Res. 2009] - PubMed result 

also bread is 5-6$ a loaf, and about 280g of carbs per loaf. thats .2 cents per gram of carbs. a jug of wms is 20$ and it contains 2700g of carbs.. thats less than a penny per gram. 

so my conclusion? like i stated earlier, its a slower digesting carb, its CHEAP and easily consumed.  its a decent supplement imo


----------

